# Portupgrade without the language update



## qatanah (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi 

I'm trying to do a `portupgrade -aOW`

How can I disable the updates for handbook on different languages? It gets annoying when i try to do some manual [OK] on the menu for multiple languages that I don't know of.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 3, 2010)

Apparently the *-x* flag in portupgrade(1) hasn't been deprecated yet.


----------



## qatanah (Sep 3, 2010)

alrighty, I guess I was expecting something like 'disable all other language' in BSD. This will do for now.


----------

